# The tegu/ameiva thread



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

I know I'm a relativly new member here, but I feel this forum needs a thread dedicated to tegus and their smaller cousins. I understand there is a monitor and tegu thread and I won't be insulted if a mod shuts this down. I feel there is a need for this thread as the current one is dominated by monitor keepers and you have to search through several pages of monitor chat (and lovely pics) just to see the word tegu. I understand there are tegu keepers on there, but for someone looking over the thread for tegu info it's rather impractical.

Hopefully if this thread is allowed, and picks up tegu keepers and those interested in keeping tegus will have somewhere to find info on and disscuss tegus easily. As for the ameivas...well as far as i can tell they dont even have a thread so it will also be a great help for those out there who keep or are interested in keeping the little guys - even if there aren't that many of you .

What do you think rfuk, can we have this thread, or am I just a long time lurker who's asking for too much?


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe this thread hasn't got any more replies as yet ... Are there really so few tegu owners on this board ? ... There is hardly any tegu action on the Monitors and tegu board, which I would agree is probably through the fact that the monitor guys are on there every day and really keep the thread going ... I'm always amazed with the amazing pix of these guys lizards ... Mind boggling ... But it does kind of put you off asking minor questions that would probably be of more interest to another tegu owner
So I'm with albinoxeno and think we could do with a seperate tegu thread IF we have enough interest
So you tegu owners ... Are there really just 2 of us on here !!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll get some pics up when I have a bit of time =]


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool ... I'll do some more as well tomorrow


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

My Gold Tegu Mufasa










































Hope that helps to get the thread going, have to admit don't see much Tegu stuff on the monitor & tegu thread.

Saw another Gold Tegu today...half the price I paid for mine!! So tempted......OH would rip my head off....I think.....


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

He really is golden ... Really strong colour
Not surprised the OH would freak ... They do tend to take up a lot of room ... And time )


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

yay! 
good to see this thread is getting some support : victory:. lets hope some ameiva keepers get in on this too, it would be good to raise some attention for the little guys. I was really hesitant to start this thread up as the original one has 1000s of pages, but it's mostly monitor talk anyway.

Thanks for the support so far my fellow tegu keepers, i really need to sort my camera out....owe'd this forum pictures of my scalies for some time now.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

At work at the mo but will add more on my ameiva when I get time, in the meantime here's a link to what I've managed so far.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/863484-ameiva-ameiva-jungle-runners-dwarf.html


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

boyd1955 said:


> He really is golden ... Really strong colour
> Not surprised the OH would freak ... They do tend to take up a lot of room ... And time )


I've got a lot of time and potential room (building outbuilding for my larger reps) but she's just a bit funny sometimes, saying that, she brought the Tegu that I have now, only cause I bugged her but still!

But yeah his colour is strong, fades as they grow though, he's going through a growth spurt lately, every time I see him, there's shed all over the place!


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Loving the pic's guys:2thumb: 
Few old ones of my gang.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

some of mine, i only have a pair of black and whites now, but have kept quite a few over the years 














































































































there's baby reds, baby black and whites, adult black and whites and adult goldens there lol


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

loving those blues ocean!


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

@NBLADE, wow thats alot of tegus, ever have any succes with breeding? is the tegu in pic 4 playing dead?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

albinoxeno said:


> @NBLADE, wow thats alot of tegus, ever have any succes with breeding? is the tegu in pic 4 playing dead?


Had eggs last year but the male and the girl got to them before i did. She is looking to be gravid again. The other babies are captive farmed in argentina. 
And lol no he sometimes sleeps like that. Used to do it a lot before he got his gf. First time i saw it freaked me out a bit. But many yrs on and its now pretty standard lol


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's my little boy, first time tegu owner. Lol
He's on paper in them pics cause he had a little infection in his vent, but it's all sorted now.


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its so cool to see these tegus 
NBBLADE that close up yawn pic is priceless )
Wish I had more room to get a second, but it just isn't possible
However those ameiva are going to be sorely tempting in the future : victory:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

My blue girls...


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd love a Black and White Tegu but unfortunately don't have enough space


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

I will get some pictures tomorrow


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

boyd1955 said:


> Its so cool to see these tegus
> NBBLADE that close up yawn pic is priceless )
> Wish I had more room to get a second, but it just isn't possible
> However those ameiva are going to be sorely tempting in the future : victory:
> image


Nice tegu  and the distant mouth open pic is a yawn, the close up is an i will eat you picture, that was him trying to munch my hand lol 

see 











lol


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Could someone on here have a look at the thread i just put up regarding tegus? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

A few old and a few new.

First day we got him
























As hes growing...








He likes to literally jump on your face, and enjoys the highest seat in the house one mine or my gf's head, proving diffuclt and painful now hes getting bigger!
On the gf








And his new viv which he went into last night, same setup as his old one, so he seems to be fairly settled









Thanks for looking


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

blue tegu bob


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

heres a couple of pics of mine, there from ealier in the year, ive stopped using photo bucket now as it naffs my laptop up every time. so will upload some newer ones through taptalk on my phone later.
http://








http://








http://








http://








http://


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Some awesome pic's on this thread, keep them coming. Loving George, he's so blue:flrt:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

heres a link to my tegu channel on youtube.
Chris smith - YouTube


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Mufasa loves his food, but he reallly loves Quail eggs...


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

this thread is really coming along nicely now : victory:, does make me want another tegu now, shame i dont have the room.

@cris, i love how blue he is in the sun.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm glad this thread is going!!

My blue is being a sod at the moment and he/she's just over a year old and about 3.5ft. He Wil run around the house following me but has recently decided that he won't tolerate me picking him up and more often than not doesn't like to be stroked. H used to love sitting on your lap having his head scratched grrrrrrr.

Tips anyone....


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

I had a black and white on my wish-list, but now I think I might go for a red.

Is there any real difference other than visual, in terms of personality, husbandry, behaviour, etc?

aaaaand

anybody got any red teg pics?


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

i have a red, such strong colour....yeah i still have to take pics of everyone.

when i was in your situation and asked the same question i was told they are more or less the same, but reds tend to be more nervous. blue, my red is pretty nervous and still doesn't trust me yet, but will ocassionally tolerate my picking him up to take him out of his viv. another red that i've seen was even worse(gave me a good whipping), so in my limited experiance that advise has been true so far.

im sure someone else on here will be able give you a more reliable comparison, NBLADE seems to have had loads of tegus over the years.


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that tegu really that blue !!!
Pokes tongue out in a fit of jealousy )


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

He sure is, especially after a shed & in the summer sun, he does dull off a bit half way through. But can be seen to a degree most of the time.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's some more up to date pics
Coco first my breeding female.








Now George Cocos partner.








Sky my yearling blue.








Next we have Casper our b&w Tegu.








Last but not least the babies again.








That's all my gu's got room for one more can't decide blue male or red male.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice pics Chris:no1:
Some more of mine.
































Last one is of your Coco Chris when I first got her.


----------



## Stuee (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum. I've joined because 7 weeks ago I got a gorgeous pair of unrelated blue tegus. I love the idea of a tegu thread. I'll post some pics soon, their set up is a 9ft x 4.5ft room in an outbuilding.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics stuee

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

She's got such a gorgeous baby face in that pic Paul. Murphys looking great too, still love them large black flanks he has.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

chriswizz said:


> She's got such a gorgeous baby face in that pic Paul. Murphys looking great too, still love them large black flanks he has.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


She does look cute mate, she was 9 months old at time. I also love his long black sides, looks even more stunning now he's finished a shed.


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Stuee said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum. I've joined because 7 weeks ago I got a gorgeous pair of unrelated blue tegus. I love the idea of a tegu thread. I'll post some pics soon, their set up is a 9ft x 4.5ft room in an outbuilding.


Welcome fellow tegu owner:2thumb: I am also wanting to see pic's!


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

My tegu after a month of having him 










And now he has grown so much in a month










And so calm its unreal


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

adamholtom85 said:


> My tegu after a month of having him
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Seems to be coming on nicely. . . .pretty chilled and confident. . .


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

cold blooded beast said:


> Seems to be coming on nicely. . . .pretty chilled and confident. . .


Yes mate, just getting prepared to bruminate him so will be quiet for a few months


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

adamholtom85 said:


> Yes mate, just getting prepared to bruminate him so will be quiet for a few months


vaguely recall a time. . .(poss a full year back)when it seemed as though you were contemplating Mertensi. . . .still a possibility?


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Still researching mate, I won't get one until I'm 100% sure I know that I can cater their every need and still need to see one in the flesh so I can see them in all their glory


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Tegu and Cayman Lizard overload. . . . .:mf_dribble::gasp::2thumb:
FULLY appreciated


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> Tegu and Cayman Lizard overload. . . . .:mf_dribble::gasp::2thumb:
> FULLY appreciated


:whistling2: sorry


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Grrrr I hate it when you post pics of the caiman lizards.... I sooooo want one it's unreal 
Maybe one day


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Love them caimen lizards.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> :whistling2: sorry


DEFINITELY a positive observation. . . .:2thumb:. . .not any criticism


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Are there many caimen lizards in the UK, I've never seen any.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

i saw an adult male at this years kempton, he was stunning, but thats the only caiman lizard i've ever seen in the flesh so they must be pretty rare. can't believe i forgot about the caiman lizards, shall i change the thread title and tags to include them?


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

chriswizz said:


> Are there many caimen lizards in the UK, I've never seen any.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


tom (cocobates) has 2 or 3 marcus he got at hamm:2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

albinoxeno said:


> i saw an adult male at this years kempton, he was stunning, but thats the only caiman lizard i've ever seen in the flesh so they must be pretty rare. can't believe i forgot about the caiman lizards, shall i change the thread title and tags to include them?


very impressive they are wish i had spare few grand right now for 1:whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cold blooded beast said:


> Tegu and Cayman Lizard overload. . . . .:mf_dribble::gasp::2thumb:
> FULLY appreciated


well since we are doing caiman lizards


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunning.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> well since we are doing caiman lizards
> 
> image
> 
> ...


These look amazing :2thumb: might have to do some research on them.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> well since we are doing caiman lizards
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Very nice to see someone with Dracaena! Good looking animals.





chriswizz said:


> Are there many caimen lizards in the UK, I've never seen any.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Thats becouse they don't stay alive very long with most people. There are a lot of secrets you have to know, to keep them alive.. Females are very divicult. When they turn 5 years they are sexual active. Thats when the horror begins.. The males bite te females in the tail and don't let go till the female is tired and then he mates with her. The tail looks like this after that...:



















If you don't have a realy clean enclosure, they die of infection.




albinoxeno said:


> can't believe i forgot about the caiman lizards, shall i change the thread title and tags to include them?


In the netherlands and germany we call it "Kaaiman teju" That means "Cayman tegu". So for me it is a tegu. :whistling2: On forums Its normaly in the same catogory in the netherlands and germany.


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, them tail pictures are extreme, can't they drop their tails like tegus can?


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

ocean123 said:


> Wow, them tail pictures are extreme, can't they drop their tails like tegus can?


No, they do not do that. You have to cut it off if the wounds/infection is to extreme... But the tail grows back realy fast.
2 of the 3 females had realy bad wounds. But They are good now. Happy again. The female on the picture layed eggs, but she destroid them bevore we could save the eggs... The eggs where not that good. But thats not strainge.. She was not in a realy good shape at that moment.


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

There is one at chester zoo , If you click on the link in my signature (thats my youtube channel) theres a video of it /rest of the animals


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

They sound like they are quite difficult to look after, but worth it they are stunning. Have you managed to breed any of your other females?


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

ocean123 said:


> They sound like they are quite difficult to look after, but worth it they are stunning. Have you managed to breed any of your other females?


No, not yet. But I think If you have a big room with a lot of light a male could be oke too keep. Males are not that divicult. One of our males is very tame. We kan pick him up and give him a massage in is neck. He is so cute. But the female... One is very afraid and the other is very aggresive and one is oke... But not tame.. With moving the animals to there new home one of the males was realy stressed out... He was tame before... but now he does not want to be tought anymore...


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ben Nickisson said:


> There is one at chester zoo , If you click on the link in my signature (thats my youtube channel) theres a video of it /rest of the animals


Some cool videos mate: victory:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

ocean123 said:


> Nice pics Chris:no1:
> Some more of mine.
> image
> image
> ...


heres murphy the day i braught him home paul.
http://


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> No, not yet. But I think If you have a big room with a lot of light a male could be oke too keep. Males are not that divicult. One of our males is very tame. We kan pick him up and give him a massage in is neck. He is so cute. But the female... One is very afraid and the other is very aggresive and one is oke... But not tame.. With moving the animals to there new home one of the males was realy stressed out... He was tame before... but now he does not want to be tought anymore...


Have got room for another large lizard, but I think I'll stick to the blue teg's. Am becoming addicted to them.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

a video of the Dracaena and there enclosure. You see the tame male in the hands of my boyfriend.
https://vimeo.com/45603668


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

ocean123 said:


> Have got room for another large lizard, but I think I'll stick to the blue teg's. Am becoming addicted to them.


The blue are also very nice... I love my blues. :blush:


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

chriswizz said:


> heres murphy the day i braught him home paul.
> http://image


Mini murphy looks cute. He's loving his new viv, put a shelf in under basking lamp and he's just chilling and his legs look to be healing nicely.


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> a video of the Dracaena and there enclosure. You see the tame male in the hands of my boyfriend.
> https://vimeo.com/45603668


The colours on them are amazing and that viv is awesome :mf_dribble: Would love that in my garden!


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> The blue are also very nice... I love my blues. :blush:


great enclosure for such a fantastic species. . . .nice video too. . . .outside Varanids these and Tegu and Fiji igs are the main contenders that I would contemplate:flrt:


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

:mf_dribble: Some seriously stunning animals, think this thread is defiantly one to watch! 

 *Quolibet* you have some of teh most amazing enclosures I have seen and some stunning animals, they are a credit to you!

Also someone asked if there are many caiman lizard keepers in the UK, I know of several keepers most of which have pairs or small groups they hope to breed (though I’m yet to hear of any success). The can be hard to come buy though and have a rather heavy price tag over here. Their dietary requirements can also be a little challenging to meet.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Lacerta. said:


> :mf_dribble: Some seriously stunning animals, think this thread is defiantly one to watch!
> 
> *Quolibet* you have some of teh most amazing enclosures I have seen and some stunning animals, they are a credit to you!
> 
> Also someone asked if there are many caiman lizard keepers in the UK, I know of several keepers most of which have pairs or small groups they hope to breed (though I’m yet to hear of any success). The can be hard to come buy though and have a rather heavy price tag over here. Their dietary requirements can also be a little challenging to meet.


I don't think people can breed with only a pair. But problem is. Keep them alive if they start breeding like with my Dracaena. It is a lot of hard word and you need to spend a lot of time checking foor wounds and healt. I had eggs. But our female was very weak becouse of her tail... So she destroid the eggs with digging. There are some people with those animals, but I never heard someone breeded them in europe...


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

No nore have I just meant that I know of a few people trying =]. I hadn't realised their breeding rituals where so agressive though, I assumed it would be more simalar to tegus, definatly useful to know.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Also I love how blue one of your caiman lizards are, never seen one with such bluey turquoise colouring.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Lacerta. said:


> Also I love how blue one of your caiman lizards are, never seen one with such bluey turquoise colouring.


Thanks. Only one the males are that blue. I don't know why.. But I realy love it. When I first got them they where green. LOL
When we just got one of the males:









When it changed skin and color:










Now:


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

lol the difference is mad, they are all lovely but he is something special! It's seems odd that at that size he would randomly change colour.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Lacerta. said:


> lol the difference is mad, they are all lovely but he is something special! It's seems odd that at that size he would randomly change colour.


Good UVb light, a lot of light and good care can make a lot of diverences. I have seen it bevore. I will post some pictures later to show you. Red tegu and hydrosaurus.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd be very intrested to see, thanks. What lighting do you use?


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

I use Solar Raptor HQI. Best there is right now.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, might look into getting one or at least one or two T5's


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Some pics bevore after good uvb:
BEVORE:









AFTER:





















BEVORE:









AFTER:










I have more and better ones but can't find them now...


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

OM NOM NOM!


























My boyfriend


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

A few pics


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello, im looking a buying a red tegu and breeding later on when its around 3, as thats what i read is the best time to breed them, is it best for me 2 buy a trio now or just keep 1 then buy adults later on? 

how easy are they to breed?

i read about hibanating them for 6 months of the year, what do people think on that? 

do you have the dirt deep so there can dig if they want? 

any other tips or info that people can give me


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

terry1994 said:


> Hello, im looking a buying a red tegu and breeding later on when its around 3, as thats what i read is the best time to breed them, is it best for me 2 buy a trio now or just keep 1 then buy adults later on?
> 
> how easy are they to breed?
> 
> ...



I think you think to easy about breeding. In europe there are maybe 4 or 5 people how breeded tegus and they kept there animals outside, hibernated them and gave there tegus realy good food. 
So the chance you breed with them if you keep them in a normal enclosure on normal food is 0% chance...


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quolibet said:


> I think you think to easy about breeding. In europe there are maybe 4 or 5 people how breeded tegus and they kept there animals outside, hibernated them and gave there tegus realy good food.
> So the chance you breed with them if you keep them in a normal enclosure on normal food is 0% chance...


Lool so I have been told by so many people now, its more as a pet but just thought about it as not many are around and now I no why lol


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah, when i saw a large female red at my local shop i was very tempted to try breed some reds, but did some research and...well, decided it wasn't worth it. plus she was a grumpy cow....


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

*Mr. Blue*































As promised, i finally got a day off work and took some pics of my gang. Here is mr. blue, my red about to eat a bowl full of egg. :2thumb:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

albinoxeno said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> ...


gorgeous m8, i keep humming and aarrring weather to add a red to my collection or not.


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks chris, what do you have right now? i would definately go red if you don't have one, don't like having several of the same species myself.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

KarlHowells said:


> My Gold Tegu Mufasa
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Looks nice.. so are they as bad as reports say and do they get to 3ft?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 3 blues & one b&w at the min, there's pics further up on this thread. I would love to have a red too if I had the space.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

terry1994 said:


> Lool so I have been told by so many people now, its more as a pet but just thought about it as not many are around and now I no why lol


depends how much you like a challenge, you could go down in history if you succeed. 1st person in the uk to breed reds, nothings impossible, just got to have a good understanding of what the animal needs to succeed.
its an ideal climate here for hybernating them, you would have to get babys though & make sure they hybernate every year, so there overies develop more slowly so they dont scar & make them infertile. dont think the males need hybernating though.
be warned though there mating rituals arnt for the faint hearted, injuries can occur.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

what % uvb do you guys use? im asking for my golden tegu


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

10% if using tubes, but I recommend the mvb's all in one with greater uva & b, there not the cheapest but don't think there that expensive either when compared to buying tubes, starters, spots all seperate.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

would a 12% be too strong? i have one on order and didn't want it to be too much?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Stronger the better especially when there young with loads of growing to do. 10% is more of a minimum.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Few of my mates came round the other day, and one of them had a half decent DSLR camera, so we took a coupe of photos.


















Excuse the face in this one! 









:2thumb:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice indeed.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

My Tegu has gone down for the winter, he sleeps most of the day and only pops up for a drink and a short bask.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

You never know he may wake up in a better mood.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> image


Nice socks there karl :lol2:


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Tegu hibernation/brumation ?*

Anyone got any advice ? 
Boomer my B&W tegu is just over 2 years old now ... He didn't hibernate up till now, but has taken to sleeping most of the day under the bed ... He's a free roamer ... He does get up and bask in the viv an hour or 2 a day and he is still eating most days, but should I allow him to sleep in the open
My flat is warm, but obviously not tegu temp warm in the winter ... But Boomer is kind of determined not to stay in the viv ... Knocks to be let out, till you do it )
He's kind of a bright tegu in many ways ... Usually poos in the bathroom... Demands his 4th mouse on a mouse day if you only give him 3 
He isn't that social, but not aggressive at all these days... Seems to like to get on with things by himself though he will put up with cuddles and stroking for a while ))
Just really need to know from other people with free roamers if they have experience of their tegus taking to what is obviously brumating rather than hibernating, around the flat, rather than in the viv, and if its safe


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I read some where, that it become dangerous to your Tegu if he drops below 15c. Anything above should be ok if he's hibernating/ brumating. My floors drop to about 14c during realy cold night's so I wouldn't want to risk it personally.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was kind of with you on the temps chrisswizz ... But then you read things like " I would watch if the temps get too low, anything below 10c can be harmful to tegus. That being said mine did survive two bone chilling nights at 1c but it would not be good to go much below that. As for hibernation I would keep the temps up in the day until the slow down and stop eating. If you turn off the heat on them too soon they can not properly digest what food is in there system. " from people who have kept them for years !!!
My view at the moment is to let him get on with it and see where it goes as he is still basking a bit in the day so knows he can go to the warm if he wants
Drat the lack of vocal chords in these beasts )


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

My boy was moved into his new viv just before his big lengthy sleep and as he has totally emptied his belly all heating and UV is off till the new year. He's in the front room with all my snakes so there vivs keeps the burnt at a reasonable level. Hoping he wakes up in a better mood as he's been a git recently.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

:flrt:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

George sulking after Casper kicked him off the basking spot, what a big wuss.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

boyd1955 said:


> Anyone got any advice ?
> Boomer my B&W tegu is just over 2 years old now ... He didn't hibernate up till now, but has taken to sleeping most of the day under the bed ... He's a free roamer ... He does get up and bask in the viv an hour or 2 a day and he is still eating most days, but should I allow him to sleep in the open
> My flat is warm, but obviously not tegu temp warm in the winter ... But Boomer is kind of determined not to stay in the viv ... Knocks to be let out, till you do it )
> He's kind of a bright tegu in many ways ... Usually poos in the bathroom... Demands his 4th mouse on a mouse day if you only give him 3
> ...


Hi there, 
How do you manage to keep the humidity that your tegu requires, if he just wanders around the house?


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Solomon, my big cuddly boy :flrt:


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hi there,
> How do you manage to keep the humidity that your tegu requires, if he just wanders around the house?


He has a damp hide ... He bathes twice a week ... chuck a glass of water over the basking spot when he's in his viv ... Gets it good and humid ... Though I have to admit his last shed was/is a bit of a disaster ... I'm trying more of the beef liver and castor oil ... You must understand that I would prefer him not to sleep outside his viv ... He just likes to


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Sky one of my female blues, not proven yet, but defiantly not a virgin.








Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow solomon is sooooo prety... Not for sale? Do you try to breed with him?


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Quolibet said:


> Wow solomon is sooooo prety... Not for sale? Do you try to breed with him?


Hey there, 
Thank you :2thumb:

Nope, not for sale ......ever 

Never tried to breed him, he's never really had the chance :whistling2:
It's especially hard and rare to breed tegus in this country.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

chriswizz said:


> I think I read some where, that it become dangerous to your Tegu if he drops below 15c. Anything above should be ok if he's hibernating/ brumating. My floors drop to about 14c during realy cold night's so I wouldn't want to risk it personally.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Where did you learn that... Thats not true... I keep my tegus at 2 to 7 degrees every hibernation. Its not dangerous. Its dangerous to keep them at 15 degrees.... Its so bad for their stommach. A lot of tegus died becouse people hibernate them on a high temperature. They will be to much awake and start eating bark and other stuff. They get skinny and die...
Bert langenwerf kept them much colder. Sometime minus degrees...


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey there,
> Thank you :2thumb:
> 
> Nope, not for sale ......ever
> ...


Thats too bad... He is so beautyful...


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Quolibet said:


> Where did you learn that... Thats not true... I keep my tegus at 2 to 7 degrees every hibernation. Its not dangerous. Its dangerous to keep them at 15 degrees.... Its so bad for their stommach. A lot of tegus died becouse people hibernate them on a high temperature. They will be to much awake and start eating bark and other stuff. They get skinny and die...
> Bert langenwerf kept them much colder. Sometime minus degrees...


Totally agree mine go down to below 10 degrees if they are kept at much above that they start waking up


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> Where did you learn that... Thats not true... I keep my tegus at 2 to 7 degrees every hibernation. Its not dangerous. Its dangerous to keep them at 15 degrees.... Its so bad for their stommach. A lot of tegus died becouse people hibernate them on a high temperature. They will be to much awake and start eating bark and other stuff. They get skinny and die...
> Bert langenwerf kept them much colder. Sometime minus degrees...


It was just something I read on threads on Tegu talk, they stated it wasn't safe to keep them below 55f which I think is around 15c for to long a period. I've never hybernate mine so it was never an experience thing. I thought about having a go last winter, but my house doesn't get cold enough. Though it's not been a problem as had 2 clutches this year.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you *Quolibet and Teg *thats put my mind more at rest ... There is so much contradicting info out there that it can get really unnerving ... I tend to trust my tegu on this ... The flat ( one room ) is just too warm for him to hibernate and I think he seems fine brumating ... He's slow but eating and pooing fine which is what I kind of go by ... He certainly isn't loosing weight or looking any less healthy
I may actually make him some sort of moist hide for under the bed ... He's probably moved under there for good cos the flat is so warm in the summer its tends to be the same as his cool end anyway ... Can see the viv just being his basking spot, but well see how he decides to work it ) ... Just keep my eye on his health


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Cocos second clutch has arrived.


















Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

chriswizz said:


> Cocos second clutch has arrived.image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Oh man, that is so nice to see, pat on the back for you fella well done!!

Just down the road from you in Peterborough, may have to arrange a visit to yours at some time to see these blues of yours, that is of course if you will let me.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Paul P said:


> Oh man, that is so nice to see, pat on the back for you fella :lol2:
> 
> Just down the road from you in Peterborough, may have to arrange a visit to yours at some time to see these blues of yours, that is of course if you will let me.


im up your way saturday to have a look at a car.
if your ever passing through just give us a shout.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

chriswizz said:


> im up your way saturday to have a look at a car.
> if your ever passing through just give us a shout.


I'll hold you to that , Cheers


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> Where did you learn that... Thats not true... I keep my tegus at 2 to 7 degrees every hibernation. Its not dangerous. Its dangerous to keep them at 15 degrees.... Its so bad for their stommach. A lot of tegus died becouse people hibernate them on a high temperature. They will be to much awake and start eating bark and other stuff. They get skinny and die...
> Bert langenwerf kept them much colder. Sometime minus degrees...


tegu terra is one of many places, theyve been breeding for a long time so i trust what i read on there. i couldnt of bred mine without these guys.
i also read some were in one forum, that eggs wont develop properly in a tegu that is too cold making breeding harder, again something ive read not a personal experiance.
Tegu Care Sheet -


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

chriswizz said:


> Cocos second clutch has arrived.image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely awesome!! Big huge massive well done and pat on the back.
Well done to Coco too!!

Gorgeous wee things :2thumb:


----------



## malia007 (Sep 6, 2008)

heres Arnold (my B & W), i like the idea of this thread as the tegu/ monitor thread seems to be more monitors



















and a vid of him enjoying some pinkies

IMG_1059.mp4 video by malia007 | Photobucket


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Updates from my ameiva ameiva project

Not quite as exiting as Chris hatching his blues, but still success is success :2thumb:

The adult WC pair i aquired after searching for a very long time



















My first hatchlings going through the transition of taking on the adult colours










And this weeks hatchlings, another 6 hatched successfully, all fed and shed by their second day out of the egg :gasp:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Well done m8, that's still an awesome achievement, I take my hat off to you. It's better than seeing beardies every were.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers m8, 2 more clutches yet to hatch then thats the lot for this year, still its a good start :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Paul P said:


> Cheers m8, 2 more clutches yet to hatch then thats the lot for this year, still its a good start :2thumb:


Absolutely amazing Paul!!!

What's their viv like?


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Absolutely amazing Paul!!!
> 
> What's their viv like?


Cheers joanne

Its only a 4x2x2 as these only get to around the size as of ackies, but care is almost identical to that of their bigger cousins the BIG Tegus.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Paul P said:


> Cheers joanne
> 
> Its only a 4x2x2 as these only get to around the size as of ackies, but care is almost identical to that of their bigger cousins the BIG Tegus.
> 
> ...


On the Xmas list for next year me thinks! :2thumb:


----------



## RainBoa (May 14, 2012)

Paul P said:


> Updates from my ameiva ameiva project
> 
> Not quite as exiting as Chris hatching his blues, but still success is success :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Picked up these beauties from Paul P on Sunday, they are awesome and cant wait to start breeding  
The female
Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket

the male 
Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

As its a tegu thread I thought I'd share a few of my blue, I think it's a she at 2.5-3ft and about 1.5-2 years old.


























And here's a random of one side of her enclosure.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Well my blue was all grumpy and he went in to brumation so all heat and light went off for a few weeks and he started becoming active again so I put him in his new 6x3 viv with a solar glo heat/uv. I'm pleased to say that he woken up in a much better mood and seems to much prefer the solar glo over his previous set up of tube and ceramic for heat. He's basking more and much calmer so I'm very pleased!!! My dopey tegu is back to his docile normal self.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

AB's said:


> Well my blue was all grumpy and he went in to brumation so all heat and light went off for a few weeks and he started becoming active again so I put him in his new 6x3 viv with a solar glo heat/uv. I'm pleased to say that he woken up in a much better mood and seems to much prefer the solar glo over his previous set up of tube and ceramic for heat. He's basking more and much calmer so I'm very pleased!!! My dopey tegu is back to his docile normal self.


If only.... mine is still trying to eat me, i could do with her snapping our of it!
She is not showing any signs of slowing down or hibernation but then again I haven't lowered any stats to encourage it.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Ashley_Holings said:


> If only.... mine is still trying to eat me, i could do with her snapping our of it!
> She is not showing any signs of slowing down or hibernation but then again I haven't lowered any stats to encourage it.


I saw a few signs of sleepiness so just cut all power and light for a few weeks...


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Where's all the tegu love gone guys...


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

its still here, i mean atleast this threads's not as quiet as the day gecko thread....

i've made my red's viv alot more naturalistic than before and bought him a t5 slimline unit since my last post on this, will uplaod more pics of him soon. i would just like to thank everyone who's posted pics and given advice on this thread, its pretty established now and i'm so glad i created it.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

To try and help keep this thread going here's a little video of my blue having a little explore. 
http://youtu.be/B6m3CJNEzzQ


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Boo ... The Gu from Waterloo*

So I was wondering ... Are there any female tegus in the central London area who might fancy meeting up with Boomer in the spring ... He hasn't hibernated, just sort of slowed down ... So couldn't guarantee the fertility situation ... But thought it might be cool for him to meet a lady as he's gone 2 now







[/URL]


----------



## Miichu (May 22, 2012)

Here is Cookie my big boy <3










old pics here


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Ar you sure its a boy. At this size he sould have got bigger jaws. But he/she is prety.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Quolibet said:


> Ar you sure its a boy. At this size he sould have got bigger jaws. But he/she is prety.


Agreed, my money is one a female!


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

AB's said:


> Where's all the tegu love gone guys...


Most tegu's are in hibernation right now... My blank and red are... I have only my blue tegu how are awake..

This is our new member of the family, a 3 months old female blue tegu:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

And some videos of my tegu:

2 years ago
Monster in haar terrarium - YouTube
Monster is aan het eten! - YouTube
Monster in de zon! - YouTube

Last year:
Monster&Willie - YouTube
Argentijnse zwart witte teju's poging tot paren - YouTube
Rode teju vrouw eet een ei - YouTube
Kaaiman teju's in hun nieuwe verblijf (Dracaena guianensis) - YouTube

I also started a facebook group for people with tegus in europe:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/247572315355846/


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

My blue went down for just three weeks!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

mine are still mating at the moment, the female slowed down for a couple of weeks and has now picked back up again as weather is warming up again, the male hasn't gone down this year yet, they don't normally until about end of december then it is normally through to feb and then they come round and start breeding, but they have been mating already this year.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my girly dumpling  shes aprox 4 years old, since she's in brumination ATM I can't take any recent pics but she sadly had to have half her tail amputated a few months back :/

But for now this is her cuddled up under my pillow










And having bath time to get rid of the last of her shed ... That's on the side of the bath


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

love how the shed came off in those pics, its like your teg is wearing tights:lol2:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

albinoxeno said:


> love how the shed came off in those pics, its like your teg is wearing tights:lol2:


It was like taking a stocking off the leg was left on and the foot was stuck ... But got it of in one peel toes an all


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

our blue tegu hatchlings are now up for sale.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/920192-blue-tegu-hatchlings-sale.html


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Only wish I had the space for another one ... They are so cool


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

aww i would love another, especially a blue. shame i dont have the room unless they co-habit as adults, but thats too risky, especially with different species so i'll just have to pine over chris's baby pics.


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

If I could be sure they would live together happily I'd have one tomorrow ... But Boomer would probably eat a little one without thinking ... He still tries to eat me occasionally when he's only half awake and I smell good ( in a tegu sense, probably meaning bad in a human sense ))) )


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

If they are around the same size and obviously not 2 males then tegus are very social and love company, normally living in groups! Generally 2 males to 3+ females, will be getting a mate for my girl when I have the space to extend her tank... Maybe then she will stop following me or the cat around haha


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

In my experience I would say males are better together than females.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

My blue was due a full clean out yesterday so I had her out roaming about while I stripped her enclosure, I also brought a nice new chunk of wood at a absolute bargain to try and make it a little more interesting in there!

Here's some pictures of the end product, I'm pleased with it and I think she is too


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a lovely big chunk. She enjoying it by the looks of things.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

*revive the tegu thread!*

had a day off today and gave blue some extra attention. here's a very relaxed blue basking with one arm in his pool while i peel shed off his tail (he actually enjoys it):









now its bath time as someone had gotten filthy with all his digging. he was over due a bath really and it timed perfect with him shedding so two birds eh?
relaxing at the bottom for a while:









"do not disturb me"









well the water would have stayed warm enough so i left him in the tub (with a cave in there to escape the water) for about 15mins or so while i had dinner. during dinner downstairs we heard a big crash coming from upstairs, as if we were being burgled. i rushed up, openned the bathroom door and found this: 








the little terror had climbed out the bath splashing everywhere, covering the floor with water and knocked over the towel stand. i was worried he had hurt himself but he just seemed annoyed we interupted him:









"it wasn't me, i'm still your favourite, right?"









i couldn't stay mad at him, infact i just had to laugh. he went back to his viv after that and had some left over pork from dinner....lucky sod.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Great story & a gorgeous red too.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks. you know you want one chris....go on, go red!:lol2:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

I would love a red, but unfortunately I'm out of room, with 3 large Tegu Vivs already, mabe in the future though.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Great story and lovely pictures, I do really love reds and how calm they are!


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

heres a new pic of george with my 12 year old daughter the other day.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

*heres my new blue.*

heres my new blue male i picked up today, took me ages to find one this white, he should produce some stunning off spring.
http://









http://









http://


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

http://









http://









http://


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

wow the blue is stunning chris :gasp:
one of the brightest i've seen, does he give of a slight blue colour in the right light?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

The big lad does, he looks awesome in the sun, especially after a shed. The new one I'm not sure yet, it's only his 1st day with me.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

just had to have a second look....pretty jealous right now....(starts to wonder again if a blue can co-habit with a red)


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

albinoxeno said:


> just had to have a second look....pretty jealous right now....(starts to wonder again if a blue can co-habit with a red)


Thats no problem. But they can make hybrid babys.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Some more pictures of my blue tegu in their new enclosure. 






















































Want to see more? Klik the link below:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/932127-blue-tegus-tupinambis-merianae-sp.html


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant set up Renske.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

Quolibet, your lizard enclosures are the best i have ever seen, above zoo quality imo:no1: i can only hope that when i have my own house and a better job i can provide my lot with something remotely close to your work.

oh and can people please stop posting blue teg pics people :Na_Na_Na_Na: its not fair, they are defo on the "when i get my own place" wish list, so stunning.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you guys... 
Here some more pictures of fat Dolly and grumpy little Chucky.

Chucky:


















Dolly:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

:flrt:

Took that pic the other day! love the tri podding pics!

Will take a ton of pics tomorrow as it's feeding day tomorrow :no1::no1::no1:
Loving all the recent pics too!


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

When do baby's start to hatch?


----------



## ryan05 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes so happy I've just found this thread I didn't even know there was a tegu thread I have an aldult pair of black and whites and I'm in the process of making them a new viv for the new house I'm moving into and would love to see some of your tegu vivs 
Thanks in advance guys :2thumb:


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

KarlHowells said:


> image
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> ...


So where these photos' s at?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

cagnaj96 said:


> So where these photos' s at?


oh my phone.....:bash:

I need to go through and upload some soon, just effort - just done all 3 monitor and tegu changes...serious effort - especially when they've all had quail eggs and fish in the last couple days


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

random but do columbian b/w tegus really deserve their bad rep???


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

Probably the best place to ask so does anyone know who's breeding black and whites? And selling the offspring


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cagnaj96 said:


> Probably the best place to ask so does anyone know who's breeding black and whites? And selling the offspring


 
The US :lol2:


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm breeding blues just got a clutch of 25 eggs laid last night, I'm in Lincolnshire. Have 2 blues left from my last clutch too. Not b&w's I know but they carry the same name. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

chriswizz said:


> I'm breeding blues just got a clutch of 25 eggs laid last night, I'm in Lincolnshire. Have 2 blues left from my last clutch too. Not b&w's I know but they carry the same name.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Much prettier though :2thumb: Good to see your stil hatching em out :no1:


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

chriswizz said:


> I'm breeding blues just got a clutch of 25 eggs laid last night, I'm in Lincolnshire. Have 2 blues left from my last clutch too. Not b&w's I know but they carry the same name.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


How much are blues compared to black and whites?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

On average about £100 more. Around £350 to £400.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Sky layed me 25 nice chunky eggs late last night, these should be super high white like the parents.

























Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

chriswizz said:


> Sky layed me 25 nice chunky eggs late last night, these should be super high white like the parents.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Congrats, shame they arnt black and white haha


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

cagnaj96 said:


> Congrats, shame they arnt black and white haha


no its not, they sell for more  lol


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

tremerz97 said:


> no its not, they sell for more  lol


Haha  Can I see your tegu vivs please?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's mine 3, 8x3s all built myself.

















Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

chriswizz said:


> Here's mine 3, 8x3s all built myself.
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Sweet looking vivs ! I will be getting a baby one so I'm building a 4x2x2 very soon, have you sealed your vivs?


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> Here's mine 3, 8x3s all built myself.
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 
Awesome viv's, you sealed and varnished them all mate? just out of interest wether they just need sealing well or varnishing too. Also what wood have you used?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

The timber one is pine, but dont worry it's sealed very well, the other 2 are mdf, all of them are sealed with g4 pond sealant, the best stuff you can get. It's very tough & water proof.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone breeding black and whites?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Youl struggle to find someone, there should be some young imports around by April though.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

think this thread needs a bump up so here goes, candling blue tegu eggs at 4 weeks old.
uk blue tegus, candling - YouTube


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> mine are still mating at the moment, the female slowed down for a couple of weeks and has now picked back up again as weather is warming up again, the male hasn't gone down this year yet, they don't normally until about end of december then it is normally through to feb and then they come round and start breeding, but they have been mating already this year.


When your breeding, do you keep both in the same enclosure for a long period of time ? How do you go about it?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

mariusz said:


> When your breeding, do you keep both in the same enclosure for a long period of time ? How do you go about it?


I have them together all year round anyway, they decide when they want to get on with it then, only problem is getting to the eggs before the male does.


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> I have them together all year round anyway, they decide when they want to get on with it then, only problem is getting to the eggs before the male does.


What size setup are they in?


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

I keep mine as seperated as possible, until I see signs they are ready, as the males end up stressing the females out by constantly harassing them for sex, which can lead to them never breeding at all. I always let them free roam together though, in doors & out doors.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

chriswizz said:


> I keep mine as seperated as possible, until I see signs they are ready, as the males end up stressing the females out by constantly harassing them for sex, which can lead to them never breeding at all. I always let them free roam together though, in doors & out doors.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


That's what my plans are. Slowly introduce outside the viv. When I see any signs I will start to put them together. ( if I decide breeding attempts ). Gonna be a challenge so will ensure I'm ready before attempting.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

KarlHowells said:


> My Gold Tegu Mufasa
> 
> image
> image
> ...


What is the temperament now and what size has he's gotten too?
What size viv are you using?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

chriswizz said:


> Here's mine 3, 8x3s all built myself.
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


How did you get the glass size?
If you don't mind me ask


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

That's the toughest bit, I measured several times & kept my fingers crossed, just remember to add an inch in width for overlap in the middle, & minus the depth of your bottom runner so the glass goes in & out easily.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

chriswizz said:


> That's the toughest bit, I measured several times & kept my fingers crossed, just remember to add an inch in width for overlap in the middle, & minus the depth of your bottom runner so the glass goes in & out easily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I would have forgot that lol !


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

chriswizz said:


> That's the toughest bit, I measured several times & kept my fingers crossed, just remember to add an inch in width for overlap in the middle, & minus the depth of your bottom runner so the glass goes in & out easily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Lol..yeah I will make a knote of that lol


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Glad somebody else done my glass for me lol!


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

It's an expensive wast if you get it wrong. Glad I got all 6 pcs right, although I did crack one so had to go back for another. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah double check the glass , its a bitch when you get it wrong. Double check when you convert it to mm too , thats were i made a big mistake. We now have 2 spare pieces of glass though for another viv :blush:

Anyway heres my baby , Murphy :2thumb:



And her viv , which she escaped last night. After a wonder around the front room she took herself back to bed :lol2: Photo was taken before she went in it , its a lot more colourful now


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Big Tegu Problem *

Hi everyone ... Wonder if someone can give me some advice
My tegu has decided to hibernate now !!! … At least I presume thats whats happening
I've had him for a year and a half and his previous owner had him for 10 months … He's never hibernated before 
He slowed down about November time last year which I presumed was his alternative to going down... He free roams a lot and often sleeps under the bed at night rather than in his viv … And yes I do think it causes shedding problems so I soak him a lot and am seriously going to make him eat more fruit and veg this year … Though I'll have to starve him to do it … I'm not going through the temps and humidity and substrate again … Look at my previous posts if thats your main interest
Anyway … For the last 2 weeks he has been disappearing for 2 or 3 days at a time under the bed !!! … I have closed the bed off from him and then he went and slept in a hold all … If he wants to hibernate I have no objection but the fact is he has eaten loads on his forays out and now hasn't poo'd for a week ( he has wee'd ) and looks like he swallowed a melon
I've upped the temps … I've bathed him in warm water … I've rubbed his tummy endlessly … He hasn't had trouble pooing … He's not straining … He just isn't
He's really lethargic and is only awake an hour or 2 a day when he does
He came out and basked for an hour or 2 earlier and then wanted out so I let him … I found him trying desperately to move the boxes and get under the bed and looking at me in a begging way ( anthropomorphising maybe, but that guy communicates I don't care what anyone says )) ) … I got called away for 5 minutes and got back and he had actually moved the boxes … God knows how … And has gone back under the bed
He's beat me … I just don't know what to do … Has anyone had any experience of this sort of behaviour before ? … I can't risk him going down with all that food in his belly and nowhere in my flat is really cool enough for him to properly hibernate 
I'd hate for anything to happen to him … He's a great animal and hope he'll be with me for years to come … But I really need some advice here as I'm lost


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

chriswizz said:


> That's the toughest bit, I measured several times & kept my fingers crossed, just remember to add an inch in width for overlap in the middle, & minus the depth of your bottom runner so the glass goes in & out easily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


If you ever wanna make sure I measured mine out, and cut a piece of cardboard to that size to make sure i've measured it properly lol


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Couple shots of my little lad Mufasa!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

boyd1955 said:


> Hi everyone ... Wonder if someone can give me some advice
> My tegu has decided to hibernate now !!! … At least I presume thats whats happening
> I've had him for a year and a half and his previous owner had him for 10 months … He's never hibernated before
> He slowed down about November time last year which I presumed was his alternative to going down... He free roams a lot and often sleeps under the bed at night rather than in his viv … And yes I do think it causes shedding problems so I soak him a lot and am seriously going to make him eat more fruit and veg this year … Though I'll have to starve him to do it … I'm not going through the temps and humidity and substrate again … Look at my previous posts if thats your main interest
> ...


You're answering your own questions here. Your tegu isn't acting "normally" as his requirements aren't being met. He needs a nice ambient temp, which he will not get under the bed.
My tegu scratches at the glass to get out, but he doesn't get out all the time.
Humidity isn't just about shedding, it's also about internal dehydration (similar to monitors). 
If he was mine. He would be in his viv the majority of the time - I mean why try to create a habitat the best the can, if under the bed will do?


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi jojo ... Thanks for answering ... He has actually come out again today and gone in the viv ... But he'll want to go under the bed again later probably 
He was actually having a bit of a time happily in the viv ... As in a week or 2 ... When he started to want to sleep/hibernate in a big way ... I'm thinking moist hide under the bed at the moment
He has his nice ambient temps, as you say, in the viv ... So why is it that he prefers to be out ? ... The only real reason I can think of is that he needs a bigger dark hide in the viv which is on order ... He's grown again I'm sure, beefier rather than longer ... We will see


----------



## boyd1955 (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually having spoken to the vet about this ... And yes he's a good one and I travel by train from central London to get to him because he is used by a lot of major reptile keepers ... It seems that in actual fact its nothing to really worry about ... Hadn't poo'd for a month, but no sign of straining and sleeping all the time ... Not really anything to worry about ... If they still raise their head ... Have a nice healthy pink mouth ... No visible signs of damage ... No unusual signs of agression then the fact is they are probably ok ... Ambient home temperatures aren't going to harm them ... And if they are getting up every couple of days ... Basically they are just being lazy gits and probably confused by the lack of summer up until now
Now I think that is a bit more sensible an answer than most of the help and lack of I got over this on here ... I'm amzazed ... Ban me if you want but quite frankly I had no advice from the monitor and tegu thread who basically are only interested in comparing the size of their dic .... I mean lizards )) ... And the fact there was so little constructive advice on tegu/ameiva as well really leaves me worried for less determined and young keepers who may need help from this forum ... I really think the admins need to think about this


----------

